#  Krankenpflege >   Tracheostoma >

## Küken

Wie lange dauert es denn normalerweise bis eine Tracheostomawunde ordentlich verheilt? 
Lg küken

----------


## Obelix1962

@Küken, 
schaust Du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracheostoma 
ich hoffe bei Dir ist die OP ohne verletzung der Sprachorgane vonstatten gegangen
auf alle Fälle gute Besserung und schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.

----------


## Nekrosius

Das kommt ganz darauf an was fürn "Wundheilungstyp" du bist, bei vielen gehts schnell (1-2 Wochen)... 
M.f.G. Henryk

----------

